
Show HN: Lab Spend – Pricing Search Engine for Research Chemicals and Supplies - kayhi
Scientists pay radically different prices for the exact chemicals and supplies.  We&#x27;ve seen a greater than 10x difference and commonly 3-4x difference in prices for the exact same product.<p>Complex pricing, rebates, discounting and limited transparency have made it difficult for scientists to determine a fair price. The pricing does not follow a simple trend based on purchasing volume. We&#x27;ve created a community and gathered pricing details from public sources to build a pricing search engine.<p>The search engine is called Open Pricing and accepts catalog numbers of chemicals and supplies then returns the range, mean, median and histogram of prices.<p>If you&#x27;re background is not as scientific researcher, we&#x27;re solving a similar problem, which exists in other industries such as used cars by Kelley Blue Book, new cars by TrueCar or home values by Zillow.
======
kayhi
Clickable Link:
[https://labspend.com/openpricing](https://labspend.com/openpricing)

